# Discusión sobre armónicos, ! Poco armónica ¡



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2010)

Podran engañar a alguién que jamás escucho un  amplificador de tubos, pero no a quien los conoce y bien ya que el sonido es muy diferente, por un lado el sonido no emieza de golpe, aparece de apoquito al ir calentando los filamentos y hasta eso tiene su propia carácteristica, los tubos tienen un sonido aterciopelado y suenan diferente al oido porque mientras uno amplifica los armonicos pares el otro los impares. Aún el más beereta de loa amplificadores de tubos tiene una caracteristica que lo distingue del estado solido


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 30, 2010)

Salvo los de muy muy alta calidad (incomprables), en donde no hay diferencia audible con los transistorizados, no?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2010)

Vos sabes que si? en los de alta gama  de ambos tipos hay diferecias que obvio el que conoce de tubos porque ya escuchos eso que le es carácteristico se da cuenta 

Pero si alguién que nunca escucho un equipo de tubos antes,  y lo escucha ya encendido es muy probable que no note la diferencia (todo depende del oido y no siempre)
Describir como suena un equipo de tubos es complicado con palabras, es como querer definir el sabor y buqué de un buen vino, a este hay que saborarlo, a estos equipos hay que escucharlos, es bastante agradable al oido por amplificar lar armónicas que mejor percibimos...

Es como explique por alli a muchos que hablan de la calidad mirando el THD, cuando se le pregunta como describe que se siente esa distorción, ni idea.... tan es asi que hicimos no hace mucho una prueba un equipo con niveles bajísimos de distorción y otro que esta alto, un 10% y pusimos en uno un tema CD audio y en otro un MP3 los escuhaban igual, sin diferencia, es que la THD se percibe como una coloración en el tono, es decir no es un bramido, o un ruido, es eso una coloración en el tono, y ojo muchos tienen equipos con muy Baja THD, pero las cajas acusticas dan coloración y??? el MP3 su sonido esta distorcionado con el original, porque? porque no tiene toda la información de audio, por eso es que se   puede comprimir, basta con obserbar un tema 128 Bit Rate y otro a 320 y por alli te topas con temas grabados a 192 que suenan muy bien, y eso me llevo a investigar un poquito, a mayor Bit Rate más dadots, pero si la fuente no tiene la calidad adecuada por más alto que sea el bit rate no habra diferencias a otros valores, es decir no tiene sentido darle tanta resolución, es como cuando se escanea una imagen de baja calidad, por mucha resolución que le demos no mejorara,  solo aumentaremos el tamaño del archivo en ambos caso sin información util.

Por otro lado la forma de compresión utilizada llamada por enmascaramiento, produce lo que se conoce una snesación psicoacústica, que nos da una persepción que no es tal y es fácil comprobar, tomando un CD original, un Vinilo o una cinta tipo IV y se escucha el programa y luego se escucha el mismo programa en MP3 alli si uno se da cuenta que hay diferecia, porque esta realmente escuchando parte de la información que no esta presente en el MP3, por eso se le denomina enmascaramiento porque hace que se sienta como si fuera el original, y solo es percibilble en contraste directo, y esto no lo digo por haberlo leido me paso a mi, y se me dio por hacer unas pruebas con conocidos primeros y con personas no conocidas y salta la diferencia salvo en aquellos que solo perciben bajos solamente en tal caso nada que hacer ni vale la pena hablar

Pero si escuchas un equipo valvualr OTL,(Ouput Transformer Less=Salida sin transformador) alli es otra cosa, el primer equipo con esa calidad que escuche en mi vida fue la salida de un TV Phlips valvular, cuando cayo al taller la mayoria supuso que tenia un ampli transistorizado. Yo recorde que otro amigo técnico me habia hablado de la calida de sonido de ese aparato, no dije nada y efectivamente no era ningun equipo de estado sólido que le habian injertado, era una salida con 2 PCL82 sin trafo de salida y un parlante de alta impedancia, todso se quedaron de una pieza.

La vez pasada conversaba con un colega de Azul provincia de BsAs y me contaba su experiencia cuando vio ese aparato por primera vez, es un técnico que no le toco la epoca de los tubos, pero como siempre quedan aparatos dando vueltas por alli y como es un curioso que a nada dice no igual que yo, lo acepto y se quedo de una pieza y recuerdo que mie dijo, que tras escucharlo quedo perplejo porque jamás penso que los tubos pudieran sonar asi.....

Aqui la parte de audio de dicho TV que refleja el amplificador de salida






Aqui en el foro esta algunos circuitos que estan echos con triodos de potencia, que trabajan con fuente partida como si fueran simetrias cuasi complementarias y hay otros de fuentes simples con capacitor en la salida

Aqui pongo el esquema a modo de referencia para que puedan comparar con otros circuitos con transformador de salida





Actualmete estoy haciendo acopiio de material para arnar un esquema similar solo que lleva 3 6AS7 lo que quivale a 6 triodos, tres por rama en paralelo
Como última cosa acoto que el diseño de estos circuitos, los primeros datan de la década del 40, es decir mucho antes de ser inventado el transistor

Saludos 
PD también trabajo en un hibrido, para ver que sale tomando lo mejor de los dos mundos...


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 30, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> ... los tubos tienen un sonido aterciopelado y suenan diferente al oido porque mientras *uno amplifica los armonicos pares el otro los impares*. Aún el más beereta de loa amplificadores de tubos tiene una caracteristica que lo distingue del estado solido


Que pasa entonces con los amplificadores valvulares cuya etapa de salida consiste en dos valvulas en contrafase?  
Porque una alinealidad *simétrica* jamas te va a generar armónicos pares (se cancelan).


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 30, 2010)

Tengo entendido que la diferencia mas notoria entre valvulares y estado sòlido (en general) no ES el tema de los armònicos (que si existe en la mayorìa de los casos), si no las curvas caracterìsticas de uno y de otro con respecto a la respuesta de frecuencia.
Mientras que en los tansistorizados se realzan los medios, en los valvulares se realzan los extremos. Son totalmente opuestas.
Sds.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2010)

Si fuera asi lo mismo ocurriria con un amplificador de estado solido....
El tema es que una parte amplifica una parte de la señal, y la otra la otra parte por eso no hay cancelación ni en un valvulara ni en uno de estado solido ya sea puspull, con salida a transformador, simetria cuasi-complementaria o complementaria-

Recordar que los primero equipos en los primeros tienpos, no tenian tan baja impedancia como luego se consiguió, lo que obligo en el comienzo a utilitzar transformadores en la salida, habiendose realizado muy buenos equipos no obstante la prescencia del transformador donde se empezo a utilizar realimentación negativa para mejorar algunos aspectos

Cuando se habla de una aromonica impar son las que son producto de un fator impar de la funtamenttal, y las pares de un factor par son señales semjantes y se comportan de la misma forma pero de alli a pensar que se cancelen???

Creo que por un momento ha habido una confusión porque contrafase no eta asociado a par e impar, se trata sobre la misma señal y no otra ya que cada rama amplifica, una las positivas y la otra las negativas

Es que ambos padecen de lo mismo en los extremos, por no ser linealmente perfectos, a baja amplificacióon la banda es ancha a medida que sube la amplificación la banda cae en los extremos, en el caso de los tubos por cullpa precisamente de los tranformadores de salida, en el caso del OTL el ancho de banda es más amplio y llama la atención lo lineal que es, llega más abajo que uno de estado sólido y muy por arriba sin deformaciónes, por ello es que etoy armadno uno, como les dije, que es prácticmaente el mismo de un Equipo comercial.

El tema que mencione sobre como se comportan los armónicos pare e impares en uno u otro tipo, no e una cuestión de si me parece o no, es algo que se comprueba tanto matemáticamente como practicamente. y esto lo van a encontrar en todos los tratados buenos de audio, Aqui mismo dicho por el ingeniero Oscar Bonello una eminecia en audio, fundador de Solidyne en 1968 y mienbro de la AES desde 2007 aunque el es un partidario del estado sólido, el mismo se refiere a eso presisamente, porque como buen investigador y docente sabe que eso es asi, porque tiene una rigurosa demostración en el laboratorio, en mi caso tuve la oportunida de estudiar todos estos temas tanto teoricamente, como prácticamente y haber echo muchos ensayos y prubas  a la vez que he tenido acceso a información de estudios y ensayos rigurosos realizados por el CIAL(Centro de Investigaciones Acústicas y Luminotécnicas de ls UNC= Universidad Nacional de Córdoba) al sonido para entenderlo hay que estudiarlo desde el punto de vista mecánico, ya que es un fenómeno físico y como tal reponde a deteminados leyes y su comportamiento es matematicamente trazable


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 30, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Es que ambos padecen de lo mismo en los extremos, por no ser linealmente perfectos, a baja amplificacióon la banda es ancha a medida que sube la amplificación la banda cae en los extremos, en el caso de los tubos por cullpa precisamente de los tranformadores de salida, en el caso del OTL el ancho de banda es más amplio y llama la atención lo lineal que es, llega más abajo que uno de estado sólido y muy por arriba sin deformaciónes, por ello es que etoy armadno uno, como les dije, que es prácticmaente el mismo de un Equipo comercial.




Segùn entiendo, no padecen los dos de lo mismo, si no precisamente lo contrario. Entiendo tambièn que no tiene que ver con el trafo de salida, si no con la tensiòn y la corriente, y la manera en que ambos tipos de amplis la entregan.

Los amplis de estado sòlido entregan la potencia en forma inversamente proporcional a la curva de impedancia del parlante, con lo cual, al aumentar la impedancia debido a la Fs, la potencia cae, y en el otro extremo, al aumentar la impedancia, fuera de la zona lineal, la potencia vuelve a caer. Si cortocicuitamos la salida, la R se irà a cero, el voltaje se irà a infinito y con èl la potencia (y el ampli se irà a la mier**)

Los amplis valvulares (sin realimentaciòn), entregan corriente constante al trafo de salida, asì que cuando se encuentran con la impedancia (variable con la frecuencia), y la misma aumenta, aumenta tambièn la entrega de voltaje, en un intento de mantener constante la corriente, de està manera la potencia crece cuando crece la impedancia (en los extremos).

En definitiva, con transistores, la potencia es inversamente proporcional a la impedancia del parlante, entonces, la potencia decrece cuando la impedancia del parlante aumenta.(voltage drive)
Con vàlvulas, la potencia es directamente proporcional a la impedancia del parlante, entonces, la potencia aumenta cuando aumenta la impedancia del parlante.(current drive)

Dependiendo del tipo de caja, uno u otro tipo de amplificador puede sonar bien o mal. Por ejemplo, una caja ultra plana para un transistorizado, va a sonar pèsima con un valvular (es como agregarle graves y agudos al mango), una caja plana para un valvular (con sus extremos atenuados), va a sonar sin vida con un transistorizado.
Dicen que la ùnica manera de que un valvular se arrime a una curva plana es con realimentaciòn, los llamados ultralineales, pero ya me imagino lo que debe costar uno de estos y ni hablar lo tantas veces dicho, altos voltajes, desgaste de lamparas con sus consabidos cambios en la puesta a punto, recambio de las mismas, macheo de las mismas, instrumentos para hacer esto, etc.etc.etc.

Resumiendo, una frase de John Lenard Burnett, de donde tomè los conceptos acà expresados:

"Esta diferencia física fundamental entre los amplificadores a Válvulas y de Estado sólido raras veces es entendida o estudiada por la mayoría de los autoproclamados expertos de audio, audiofilos, libros de texto, sitios web o foros. Casi todas las explicaciones sobre las diferencias entre los amplificadores a Válvula y de Estado sólido están basadas en tonterìas romànticas y subjetivas".

Sds.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Segùn entiendo, no padecen los dos de lo mismo, si no precisamente lo contrario. Entiendo tambièn que no tiene que ver con el trafo de salida, si no con la tensiòn y la corriente, y la manera en que ambos tipos de amplis la entregan..



Si tiene que ver con el transformador, ya que esta es una limitante en la respuesta tanto a alta como a baja frecuencia.

Cosa que padecieron los priemeros amplificadores de estado sólido ya que utilizaban transformadores.
Al no conseguirse tipos de baja impedancia al principio obligaba al uso de transformadores que para el silicio empeoraba las cosas ya que la fluctuación de corriente cambia la curva de comportamiento del mimo. ya que de echo es lo menos lineal que existe y fuer de eso y para poder entenderlo, agarren un simulador o si tienen osciloscopio, alimenten un trafo con una onda cuadrada a la que puedan variarle la frecuencia, veran que del otro lado aparece con una deformación ese es uno de los tantos problemas

Por otro lado en el caso de los valvulares, si solo circulara tensión alterna no habria problema, el inconveniente es que circula corriente continua por el bobinado y la continua genera un campo mágneticio que se opone a los cambios, explcar eso es bastante complicado de hacerlo en dos palabras, pero eso también se estudia en los claustros universitarios y si alguien conoce lo que es um amplificador magnetico lo puede entender

El talón de aquiles de las vávluas es es transformador de salida de alli que se invento el transformador ultralineal. para hablar de ello hay que conocerlo. Alguien arrollo uno? tiene idea como se hacen? tiene idea como se calculan? porque si no es opinar. En mi caso se como estan echos  porque los hacemos y los calculamos y también los ensallamos

Los amplis de estado sòlido entregan la potencia en forma inversamente proporcional a la curva de impedancia del parlante, con lo cual, al aumentar la impedancia debido a la Fs, la potencia cae, y en el otro extremo, al aumentar la impedancia, fuera de la zona lineal, la potencia vuelve a caer. Si cortocicuitamos la salida, la R se irà a cero, el voltaje se irà a infinito y con èl la potencia (y el ampli se irà a la mier**)

Los amplis valvulares (sin realimentaciòn), entregan corriente constante al trafo de salida, asì que cuando se encuentran con la impedancia (variable con la frecuencia), y la misma aumenta, aumenta tambièn la entrega de voltaje, en un intento de mantener constante la corriente, de està manera la potencia crece cuando crece la impedancia (en los extremos).

En definitiva, con transistores, la potencia es inversamente proporcional a la impedancia del parlante, entonces, la potencia decrece cuando la impedancia del parlante aumenta.(voltage drive)
Con vàlvulas, la potencia es directamente proporcional a la impedancia del parlante, entonces, la potencia aumenta cuando aumenta la impedancia del parlante.(current drive)



> Dependiendo del tipo de caja, uno u otro tipo de amplificador puede sonar bien o mal. Por ejemplo, una caja ultra plana para un transistorizado, va a sonar pèsima con un valvular (es como agregarle graves y agudos al mango), una caja plana para un valvular (con sus extremos atenuados), va a sonar sin vida con un transistorizado.


Un ultralineal no tiene sus extremos atenuados más que uno transistorizado por eso entra en la categoria HI-FI, si no fuera asi no entraria

Hay un error de concepto o una simple suposción, alguna vez has puesto en un equipo bueno con tubos a ser analizado con barredor, analizador de espectro y trazar sus curvas? si no lo has echo solo puedes decir lo que supones, lo que crees, lo que te parece o lo que has leido, al menos yo puedo hablar de lo que vi en equipos como el Quad, como Mc quintosh, como Marantz, como Harman Cardon, como Mark Levinson, solo por mencionar algunos ya que la lista es extensa, tanto de estado sólido como valvulares, 

No hay como los triodos para amplificar, hace la prueba de armar un pre con un par de triodos y luego me contas, porque parq que esto sea serio hacen faltas dos cosas, haber escuchado estos equipos, y tener un odio que por lo menot este entre 15000 y 18000 ciclos en mi caso cubro toda la banda audible(aún) antes de que me hicieran una prueba siendo jóven recuerdo que escuchaba el sonido del horizontal de un TV al arrancar y eso es prácticamente 16Khz y me deca al menos hasta qui llego y en el taller donde fui jefe nadie lo escuchaba......



> Dicen que la ùnica manera de que un valvular se arrime a una curva plana es con realimentaciòn, los llamados ultralineales


, 
La realimentación es en el mismo grado que los de estado sólido, debe ser moderada, porque si es excesiva, produce otros perjuicios

De echo en su afan de destronar a los tubos al comienzo de los semiconductores se empleo más realimentación negativa que en los tubos.
Las primera grandes batallas las libro el germanio, al no poder lograr tipos semejantes de PnP y nPn, freno mucho el avance, de estos y cuando estaban en plena batalla aparece el silicio y si bien padece los mismos problemas que el germanio al principio, se podian realizar transistores de potencia más baratos y en mdeio de todo esto se descubre la técnica de la simetia cuasicomplementaria y alli nomás la entrada diferencial con fuente partida que inclinara fuertemente la balanza a favor del silicio 



> pero ya me imagino lo que debe costar uno de estos y ni hablar lo tantas veces dicho, altos voltajes, desgaste de lamparas con sus consabidos cambios en la puesta a punto, recambio de las mismas, macheo de las mismas, instrumentos para hacer esto, etc.etc.etc


.

La vida de un tubo es bastante elevado y es más resistente, terminara su vida útil pero es muy probable que en un transistorizado este en ese lapso murio varias veces, sea por el error que sea. el matcheo o apareado es también necesario en los transistores, esto es elementalísimo como es que no sabes esto? el amplificador diferencial tiene que estar apareado, lso diriver y salida también porque si una rama amplifica más que la otra, a máxima potencia o incluso antes de ella una de esta puede entrar a recortar y si lleva transistores en paralleo con más razón, aunque nadie lo hace, porque claro el equipo funciona, los tubos igual funcionan si no estan apareados el tema es cuando llegamos al máximo y de echo si entro una  señal simetrica me saldra asimetrica y eso tambien es distorsión....

Una ventaja, hoy es dificil comprar pares de transisotres apareadod, en cambios los tubos si y en fábrica, el ajuste del bias de un amplificador de tubos es tan simple como en uno de estado sólido, en estos si cambiaste algo tambien hay que verificar el Bias.....



> Resumiendo, una frase de John Lenard Burnett, de donde tomè los conceptos acà expresados:
> 
> "Esta diferencia física fundamental entre los amplificadores a Válvulas y de Estado sólido raras veces es entendida o estudiada por la mayoría de los autoproclamados expertos de audio, audiofilos, libros de texto, sitios web o foros. Casi todas las explicaciones sobre las diferencias entre los amplificadores a Válvula y de Estado sólido están basadas en tonterìas romànticas y subjetivas".
> 
> Sds.



Esa frase leyendo desde hace años a muchos autores me molestaba, porque como defensor del estado sólido, en el ambiente de los que conocen se entiende que no podes demostrar de forma fehaciente y decir eso es decir cualquier cosa.. yo puedo decir mis propias frases porque yo los he ensayado, los he escuchado y se de lo que hablso ya que hablo por pruebas y ensayos que suman miles de horas por eso digo que ese equipo que postee más arriba tiene un ancho de bannda impresionante y muy recta y lo digo no poque me lo dijo fulanito o lo lei por ahi lo dijo porque, como dije antes hay equipos comerciales, y los pusimos a ensayoo, los intrumentos corroboran lo que uno escucha.....

Asi paso con la clase D según algunos arrasaria y se hablaba maravillas, cuando pusimos algunos de ellos bajo ensayo, tenian fuerte distorsión, hoy en dia se admite que es asi si, bien hay equipos que han mejorado mucho, aún hay que esperar porque no es soplar y hacer botellas, Tripad ha tenido que desarrollar un sitemea que llaman Clas T, el sistema es muy caro, y muy critico ya que el impreso debe seguir una serie de pautas que si te salis por poquito que sea se arruina todo

Por eso investigamos un sistema mixto un hibrido porque no me caso ni con una cosa ni con la otra.

Cuando uno ha escucchado una orquesta en vivo y luego escucha una grabación, se da cuenta que hay diferencias, ya sea en un lugar abierto o en un recinto como un teatro o una sala de grabación

Cuanto más se parezca a lo natural mayor es la fidelidad....

Para poner un ejemplo y tal vez lo que siguieron la zaga lo entiendan, como entre tantas cosas me gusta la musica instrumental y las bandas de peliculas esta la de la guerra de las galzxias, escucharla tocada por la banda sinfónica ahhh que deleite, luego vas a un CD y te das cuenta que hay notables difernecias y si lo escuhas de un MP3 peor y todo el mundo esta acostumbrado a escuchar MP3 entonces digo de que calidad me ablan?

Por eso no me fio de lo que se lee por alli, me fijo en los autoes su reputación y su trabajo de be estar acompañado de las esperiencias de rigor, para luego volver a realizarlas, si solo habla y no se bas en nada propio, ni lo leo es una perdida de tiempo.

Asi que sigo com mi OTL, no necesito el pesado y volumionso transformador de salida la respuesta es plana entre 10Hz y 50Khz y eso no me lo conto fulanito ni menganito lo vimos con nuetros ojos Tengo ya algunos tubos 6AS7, también ya pronto traeran unas 6C33 unas 6080 y alguna otra por alli, para hacer unas buenas pruebas


Este es el esquema sobre el que trabajaremos





Echen una mirada aqui





una foto


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 30, 2010)

Tengo curiosidad de saber cuantas horas de trabajo soportan esos catodos trabajando en esas forzadas condiciones...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola Pandacba, no pretendo discutir el tema con vos, ya que cada uno tiene su opiniòn, basada en distintos hechos, pero al fin, hechos  serios. 
Vos en tus conocimientos y experiencia y yo, en los conocimientos y experiencia de gente que desde el 60 està en el negocio y en la educaciòn, y no regionalmente o localmente, si no internacionalmente, que tiene tanta bonomìa que es capaz de sostener una parte de su web, solo para que hobbystas, como yo, aprendamos mas de lo que nos gusta.

Por otro lado, nunca opinè que un ultralineal tiene sus extremos mas atenuados que un transistorizado, al contrario, los tiene mas acentuados, mucho menos que un valvular sin realimentaciòn, pero acentuados al fin.
Como te dije, opino por que leì, pero no de cualquiera.

Personalmente, en agudos escucho solo hasta 16 KHz. y se me hace difìcil creer que alguien pueda escuchar mucho mas, quizà algun par de KHz, pero mas......no lo sè (algùn bebe quizà), quizà este equivocado...

En ningùn momento dije que no sabìa que los transistores se machean. Si lo sè, pero no en todos los diseños. 
Y para un pedestre como cualquiera de la mayorìa acà en el foro, machear transistores es infinitamente mas fàcil, barato y posible que machear vàlvulas.

 Ohh, comprarè 300 vàlvulas, reproducirè sus condiciones de trabajo y sacarè solo 2 mas o menos parecidas !!!!!
El dinero en tubos, en instrumental y en conocimientos para realizar eso, es......bah, no quiero discutir.

Que en las vàlvulas esto es mas crìtico, creo que no necesito decirtelo. Me gustarìa contar con el equipamiento para corroborar si lo que te venden como vàlvulas macheadas en fàbrica, es realmente asì......

Estoy seguro que duran menos que un transistor, que se degeneran continuamente, debiendose variar el bias continuamente, etc.etc.etc., pero no quiero discutir.

Y termino poniendo lo que leo y aprendo, ya que no es mi oficio (soy mecànico), pero como te decìa, me baso en lo escrito por gente seria, que sabe, que comparte sus conocimientos y que fabrica y vende lo que construye, en el mundo, desde hace 50 años (algo deben de saber.....) no me quedo solo (y digo SOLO), con la opiniòn de cualquiera que aparece y dice "yo sè, yo lo vì, yo lo hice, yo lo medì, yo soy el mejor" y no digo esto por vos, si no, en general.
Pienso por mi mismo y no por lo que piense otro. Aprendo y cuestiono, en general soy escèptico y pido pruebas.

Escucho mùsica desde chico, voy a conciertos y recitales continuamente, desde los 6 años toco la guitarra, me defiendo con el bajo, toco la baterìa, mi hijo hace 4 años (tiene 13) que estudia baterìa con el batero de Patricia Sosa, SE muy bien como suena una banda, orquesta, coro en vivo como para comparar que es parecido y que no, a pesar de que no confìo en el oìdo-cerebro, ya que es muy tonto, muy fàcil de engañar.

Lo que opinè acà no trataba sobre el OTL, si no sobre los amplis valvulares sin realimentaciòn.
Les pongo, si les interesa, el link al tema en la pàgina de Lenard Audio, asi alguno aprende lo que no sabe:

http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/14_valve_amps_7.html

Y, Pandacba, suerte con el OTL, a ver cuando tenemos noticias, pero de este tema, no pienso escribir mas.

Sds.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad de saber cuantas horas de trabajo soportan esos catodos trabajando en esas forzadas condiciones...



Error no trabajan forzados ya que son tubos de baja impedeancia y por eso se ponen en paralelo para disminuir la impedancia de la salida, tal como se hace muchas veces en equipos transistorizados para poner 4 o 2 ohms.....
Los equipos que tienen un monton de transistores en paralelo porque crees que es?
En los equipos que tienen tubos en paralelo pasa lo mismo, un equipo par tubo X con impedancia placa a placa de 11K para dos tubos para cuatro tiene 5.5K y asi...

El tubo no trabaja forzado para nada, y el comportamiento es como muestran las hojas

Recordar que al comienso del estado sólido los amplificadores llevaban transformadores, porque los primeros Transistores de germanio no tenian la baja impedancia necesaria para ponerlos a trababar tal como los conocemos actualmente, eso llevo un tiempo....

Para que vean lo que digo fijense que la resistencia de placa para este triodo es de 280Ω
cuando para los tubos clásicos esta en el orden del KΩ
Adjunto pdf de la 6AS7 y de una EL84 que tiene 5200Ω en placa

Como veras no estoy hablando cualquiera, ya que antes de hacerlo me informe y de este equipo no ahora lo conosco desde hace mucho tiempo, la primera vez que lo escuche fue cuando buscaba algo similar a la salida del PHilips, no era como ahora para conseguir un circuito, pero un conocido que tenia un equipo igual a ese, me invito a escucharlo y durante mucho tiempo estuve tras el circuito hasta que lo consegui, no por aca, me lo enviaron desde europa y durante tiempo fui acumulando información de ese y de otros. 
Si no fuera asi no estaria mencionandolo por aqui

*____________________________________________________________________________*
*Ebresan*
Vos solo te contradecis, ya que vos opinas de terceros vasandote en tu creeduidad, vos mismo te limitas, sos hobbystas, y es lógico que vos no puedas escuchar por arriba de los 16Kz no siginifica que otros no puedan, de echo yo conoszo no a uno si no a muchos, simplemente se cuidaron y educaron su oido, ya que como cualquier parte del cuerpos si no se utiliza se atrofia, deja de caminar 6  meses y luego intentalo y contame que sucede

Yo he leido a todos los principales autores de audio en el mundo, tengo libros copias de libros que me prestaron, que lei en la biblioteca de la univerdiad, articulos publicador en la prensa especializada.

Y además tuve la oportunidad de corroborar las distintas experiencias descriptas, ya que si no acompaña su disrcurso con un trabajo de campo son solo palabras.

Todo equipo de audio debe tener sus transistores apareados, que nadie los haga es otra historia, pero te puedo mostrar al osciloscopio las consecuencias de ello, o como en este foro muchas que arman equpos con etapas diferenciales y no lo pueden poner a punto, y si los transistores tenian poca dispersión de caracteristicas andan de una pero si no es asi se rompre y no saben porque.

Un equipo valvular tambíen funciona si tener que estar los tubos apareados, eso que vos decis que crees que son más critiicos es solo eso creencia tuya, sabes las veces que tube que poner un tubo que yo tenia una EL34, una 6L6, una KT88 o muchos otros tubos más para sacarle las papas del fuego a alguién? y fundiona y perfectamente no trabajaran parejeo igual que los trnasistores no apareados pero trabajan, lueogo se cambian. por lo tanto lo de critico es solo opinión, yo no solo lei que no es crítico lo se por experiencia propia y de gente de fuera con la que mantengo permanente comunicación.


Y otro error que cometes y supongo debe ser por no leer todo el post es decir que hay que comprar 300 tubos para aparearlos eso me hizo reir porque nadie lee...




> Una ventaja, hoy es dificil comprar pares de transisotres apareados, en cambios los tubos si y en fábrica, el ajuste del bias de un amplificador de tubos es tan simple como en uno de estado sólido, en estos si cambiaste algo tambien hay que verificar el Bias.....



Eso yo escribi pero vos no lo viste, es decir tambien tenes problema para ver aparte de oir

Los tubos de salida se consiguen apareados de fábrica no necesito apareallos y vos decis que es caro y obvio lo decis porque no conoces, ya que para quien trabaja con tubos es juego de niños hacerlo con un simple multimétro....
Sabes siquiera como se aparean los transistores?

Algo que se cae de maduro, que si me dedico al audio tubulado, debo tener lo necesario y la capacidad de comprar los materiales  y si no me dedico a otra cosa...... 

Ese es otro error garrafal tuyo, cada ambito necesita del conocimiento teórico y práctico más lo necesario que son herramental e instrumentación...... 

Por ejemplo los que se dedican a construir o reparar equipos de RF tienen que tener las herramientas y el instrumental adecuado para trabajar con ello, no te sirve un osciloscopio de 20M,para nada.... hace falta algo acorde y si te diedicas en serio y sabiendo que muchos transmiosres aún utilizan tubos, no podes ir con un tester chino de 10 mangos, si no te da el cuero  no te dediques a eso

Los que hacen electrónica industrial igual, los que hacen electromedicinoa también 

Por otro lado una cosa una es dedicarse a reparar otra dedicarse a diseñar y otra dedecarse a investigar....

Por otro lado si debo ser agradecido, a que conte con muchas cosas que en su momento no estaban a su alcance, pero que por ver la capacidad que tenia me facilitaron el instrumenta y o las instalaciones para hacerlo dentro y fuera del ambito universitario.....

Cuando hablo de que para realizar una buena prueba debo tener una carga no inductiva muchas se rien, pero para una verdadera prueba y ensalyo debe hacerse con una carga no inductiva, yo tube que agarrar para poder hacer mis mediciones hacer unas comparativas con una carga y la otra y adicionar algunas cosas y unos calculos para obtener aprox lo que necesito ya que en su momento no podia comprar una carga no inductiva de la potencia requerida.....

No esta mal y para nada opinar, pero tomar bandera por los dichos de otros.... 

El echo que dure más o menos que otro no es argumentaicón para nada ya que si yo dedido armar tubos no es algo que vos mes estes enterando ahora ni toda la comunidad que se dedica a esto, pero eso no importa ya que si hay que cabiarlos se cambian y listo, y como dije los ajustes son algo muy simple, vos decis complejo porque precisamente no conoces yo que conoszco y cualquier en usa o europa te va a decir lo mismo y si fuera como vos decis porque crees que cada dia se fabrican más tubos?

Ah si tu equipo transitorizado no tiene un dispositvo contra cortos se muere de una, a los tubos no les pasa eso y la gente que trabaja en audio profesional los que se dedican a tener los equipos en orden saben cuanto duran yantes que declinen los cambian...

Opina todo lo que quieras que como tal es respetable, de echo a quienes yo les enseño no crean todo los que les digo sean criticos analicen y comprueben todo asi el dia de mañana cuando hablen no sera porque yo lo dije, sino porque ustedes lo sabarn en cierne y eso es una gran diferencia.

Cuando decia algo y me pedian que lo demostrara nunca me molesto todo lo contrario porque eso fija los conocimientos, y aparte les hago desarrollar la capacida de analisis y no concluir por una experiencia fallida que tal o cual cosa no sirve como leo todos los dias...

Si yo te halbo de Oscar Bonello, es porque no esta por debajo de nadie en ningun lugar del mundo de echo muchos de sus librso y esperiencia figuran como testo en las mejores universidades del mundo, si no lo conoces busca información que la hay y mucha, si vos queres equiparar a un aficionado a un investigador chau dejemos de hablar disculpame y sin animo de ofender de ningun modo no podes hacer esa comparación porque un aficionado tiene una web, Bonello también y tiene una empresa de mucho prestigio con productos de patentes mundiales y que venden aca, en latinoamerica y en el mundo, busca lee e informate. 

De echo soy miembro de muchos foroa internacionales algunos abiertos otros cerrados(se ingresa solo por invitacón de algunos de sus miembros) son de distinta indole y en conjunto recibo por dia información circuiteria de equipos de toda clase y todo tipo, antiguos, actuales proyectos, comerciales industriales etc etc ente 6 y 8 gigas diarios, aca nos dividimos para verla la clasificamos y luego la vemos....

Que dura más un LCD o un Plasma? la vida útil de un LCD dura más que un plasma, pero en este último se mucho mejor....  y que quiero yo calidad o precio, yo quiero calidad quiero ver bien sin lugar a dudas un plasma(sin entrar en detalles que los conozxo porque los conozco ya que reparamos y hacemos conversiones PAL B a PAL N. y otras normas) tambien reparamos equipos diversos como consolas y procesaores lo que lleva a tener una inmensa biblioteca con todos los manuales de servicio de los distintos modelo y marca, y por lo general comprar materiales por la calidad y algunos que aqui ni siquiera les figura.....


Que leas me parece muy pero muy bueno ya que hoy casi nadie lee y no se informa, pero lectura solo, y lectura + práctica y ensayos son dos cosas muy distintas porque en ciertos puntos hay un abismo de diferencia.... y en los foros siempr pasa esto y terminamos siendo mal entendidos

Mi hermano ing me cuent de las cosas que pasan en otros foroe que el participa donde por ejemplo hay unos que intentan poder realizar sus propios semicondutrores, mi hermano al igual que yo investigmos mucho y tras los analisis del caso ensayo.......

Como un dia viene un cliente de mi padre, con quien fabricabamos juegos para parques de diversiones, y este porque es industrial trajo algunos materiales
Eran para la punta de eje de un juego, este estaba montado sobre dos rodamientos  no contiguos estaban separados por algunos cm, se rompio  y este vino e hizo un escandalo que se rompio porque la pieza estaba mal diseñada, mientras mi padre se quedo perplejo y esta vociferaba, alto le digo donde se rompio el otro solo decia se rompio y yo le dio donde porque no es lo mismo se rompio entre los rodameitos o a la salida de la caja y die entre los rodamientos.... Jah le dije eso es falla del material y eso lo trajiste vos..... trae la pieza y vemos, se fue la trajo al otro dia desarmamos  y efectivamente estaba rota  entre los rodamientos y ohhh habia un huego en el medio........ ves, esto que trajiste es una porqueria, le dije son puntas de barras cuando se inicia el proceso que las cortan por ese motivo poruq adentro tienen huecos y vos rata miserable te decis industrial y en lugar de traerme una barra como la gente me traes  un pedazo de rezago, asi que pone la plata pero lo vamos hacer con el material correspondiente y la calidad necesaria asi se hizo y ese eje sigue funcionando perfectamente y ya van casi 30 años..... yo era muy joven en ese entonces pero tenia claro algo, si se ablo y si no callo y aprendo, tenia el respaldo de que mi familia la mitad es metalmecanica la otra parte es electrónica.

Recuerdo mi tio que vivia en el interior del pais pero hay que ver como sabia y no solo por leer, el un dia agarro trajo unos tubos lo vi realizar un transformador manualmente  el chasis ciego los punzones cortantes para abrir las perforaciones para zocalos y capacidades, alli monto un amplificador push pull con KT88 era la primera vez que veia ese tubo en mi vida y armo un amplficador williamson, alli me mostro la diferencia de audio en alta y baja fidelidiad lo que era la realimentación pero que sucedia si esa realimentación era excesiva..... las comparaciones con un uno de estado solido...... 

Conclusión final ya que no me explayare más sobre esto es decir, si expongo algo es para que  a los que no conocen les sirva  y lo pongo porque puedo sustentar lo que digo si no ni lo pondria.

Tengo muchas otras cosas pero no las menciono para evitar polémicas que en realidad no me interesan


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2010)

Huy! Me había quedado olvidada esta respuesta.



pandacba dijo:


> Si fuera asi lo mismo ocurriria con un amplificador de estado solido....


Y eso pasa.



> El tema es que una parte amplifica una parte de la señal, y la otra la otra parte por eso no hay cancelación ni en un valvulara ni en uno de estado solido ya sea puspull, con salida a transformador, simetria cuasi-complementaria o complementaria


Nones.  Pasa por la caracteristica de salida de la etapa completa.



> Recordar que los primero equipos en los primeros tienpos, no tenian tan baja impedancia como luego se consiguió, lo que obligo en el comienzo a utilitzar transformadores en la salida, habiendose realizado muy buenos equipos no obstante la prescencia del transformador donde se empezo a utilizar realimentación negativa para mejorar algunos aspectos


Lo recuerdo, y no se que tiene que ver con el mito "valvula genera armónicos pares y transistor impares"



> Cuando se habla de una aromonica impar son las que son producto de un fator impar de la funtamenttal, y las pares de un factor par son señales semjantes y se comportan de la misma forma pero de alli a pensar que se cancelen???
> Creo que por un momento ha habido una confusión porque contrafase no eta asociado a par e impar, se trata sobre la misma señal y no otra ya que cada rama amplifica, una las positivas y la otra las negativas


Cuando una señal senoidal pura pasa por un sistema alineal, la salida ya no será una senoide pura sino que estará compuesta por la señal original mas múltiplos de ésta.

Acá nos interesan solo dos tipos de alinealidades:
Aquella que es asimétrica , es decir, la amplitud de salida en las excursiones positivas de la señal de entrada es diferente que en las negativas.
Y aquella que es simétrica, es decir, igual respuesta positiva que negativa.


Con una alinealidad asimétrica, como pasa con cualquier etapa single-ended ya sea a transistores o a válvulas vas a tener armónicos pares e impares en una proporción que dependera tanto de la "curvatura" de la alinealidad como de la amplitud de la señal.

Pero con las alinealidades simétricas, como pasaría con el circuito valvular que posteaste, no hay posibibilidad de armónicos pares. Porque por ser una salida simétrica, el desarrollo de Taylor de la tension de salida será del tipo:
Vsal = A*Vent + B*Vent^3 + C*Vent^5 + D*Vent^7 + ....
solo potencias impares, *si no, no sería simétrica*.
Si Vent = sen(wt) --> *Vsal estará compuesta únicamente por armónicos impares*.

Para comprobar esto no hace falta hacer ser un experto en análisis de Fourier, basta agarrar un soft matemático y ponerse a jugar con distorsiones.



> El tema que mencione sobre como se comportan los armónicos pare e impares en uno u otro tipo, no e una cuestión de si me parece o no, es algo que se comprueba tanto matemáticamente como practicamente. y esto lo van a encontrar en todos los tratados buenos de audio, Aqui mismo dicho por el ingeniero Oscar Bonello una eminecia en audio, fundador de Solidyne en 1968 y mienbro de la AES desde 2007 aunque el es un partidario del estado sólido, el mismo se refiere a eso presisamente, porque como buen investigador y docente sabe que eso es asi, porque tiene una rigurosa demostración en el laboratorio,


Esto se conoce como falacia de autoridad. Nombrás a una autoridad indiscutible como Bonello pero no das detalles sobre como llega a la conclusión de tipos de armónicos en valvulas y transistores ni las condiciones de medición.



> en mi caso tuve la oportunida de estudiar todos estos temas tanto teoricamente, como prácticamente y haber echo muchos ensayos y prubas a la vez que he tenido acceso a información de estudios y ensayos rigurosos realizados por el CIAL(Centro de Investigaciones Acústicas y Luminotécnicas de ls UNC= Universidad Nacional de Córdoba) al sonido para entenderlo hay que estudiarlo desde el punto de vista mecánico, ya que es un fenómeno físico y como tal reponde a deteminados leyes y su comportamiento es matematicamente trazable


Good! me gustan los modelos matemáticos.
--> Dame un ejemplo teórico con un modelo simple de distorsión simétrica donde se generen armónicos pares.


----------



## ehbressan (Dic 2, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Y otro error que cometes y supongo debe ser por no leer todo el post es decir que hay que comprar 300 tubos para aparearlos eso me hizo reir porque nadie lee...
> 
> Una ventaja, hoy es dificil comprar pares de transisotres apareados, en cambios los tubos si y en fábrica, el ajuste del bias de un amplificador de tubos es tan simple como en uno de estado sólido, en estos si cambiaste algo tambien hay que verificar el Bias.....
> 
> ...



Uhh, Pandacba, te tomaste tu tiempo para escribir.........dije que no voy a escribir mas sobre el tema, asì que no lo voy a hacer. Solo corregir algùn error tuyo, nada mas.....Ahh y una duda.
Me parece que vos tenes problemas para oir, ver y tambièn de tener una lengua mas larga que lo normal.
Para oir, ya no me quedan dudas de por que....
Para ver, porque si leì lo que pusiste sobre las vàlvulas apareadas en fàbrica, pero vos no, lo que puse sobre mis dudas sobre estas (relee lo que escribì, asì pensas antes de hablar, bahh, escribir) Y la lengua larga porque se le dice asì a los que hablan (o escriben) antes de pensar.
Sè poco de electrònica, comparado con la gente que sabe, pero mucho mas de lo que suponès....
En definitiva, confio y tengo credulidad en gente seria, como la que citè, no en desconocidos que lo ùnico que conozco es su bla bla, (y su credulidad en otra gente, que como no es citada, no se si es seria).
Ahhh, me queda una duda, segùn tus escritos, tenès nivel universitario, o sea como 15 o 18 años estudiando, no? (primaria, secundaria, universidad....)
Entonces, como pudistes aprender cosas tan complejas y no pudistes aprender otras mas sencillas como escribir correctamente, por ejemplo ?
Suerte con el OTL, quizà me arme alguno, parece interesante.
Y ahora sì, no escribirè mas sobre el tema, y tampoco escribirè contestaciòn alguna a tus dichos.
Sds.

http://sound.westhost.com/valves/index.html
http://sound.westhost.com/valves/valve-trans.html


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 2, 2010)

Solo era cuestión de tiempo...

Creo que ya habia mencionado, pero no hay misticismos sobre valvulas y transistores, ni nada mas alla de la comprension humana y subjetiva. En amplificadores, el ancho de banda, es sumamente importante, y en caso de audio, no es la excepcion. Los armónicos de alta frecuencia son importantes para darle la forma correcta a las frecuencias de baja frecuencia. No importa si valvular, hibrido, estado solido, clase D con retenedor orden 2 o como sea. Entre mas ancho de banda, es mejor. Lo demas es mito.
No voy a explicar el como, por que para ello, hay que estudiar un poco sobre fourier y ahi es donde uno entiende perfectamente que son los armónicos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> ......Esto se conoce como falacia de autoridad. Nombrás a una autoridad indiscutible como Bonello pero no das detalles sobre como llega a la conclusión de tipos de armónicos en valvulas y transistores ni las condiciones de medición.......



Yo tengo ese trabajo (El cual me pongo a buscar), en el menciona y luego analiza el tema _"Por que 2 excelentes amplificadores suenan distinto"_.

Excelentes amplificadores significa: Muy baja distorsión, correcta respuesta a la frecuencia, baja resistencia de salida, capacidad de reproducir transitorios de alta energía, Etc, Etc
A pesar de poseer (Los 2 amplificadores) parámetros muy similares, gente con oído entrenado los distingue, a pesar de que la lógica indicaría que es *NO* es posible.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 2, 2010)

Si no me enfada el tema... (mas de lo que ya), que ya tiene tiempo que lo hizo, y tengo un poquito de tiempo, intentare subir una simulacion en orcad, donde paso una frecuencia compleja (como lo es una voz humana o una guitarra electrica) pasado por un filtro a 25khz, y otro por un filtro de 60khz, y sera claramente evidente el por que el ancho de banda es quien tiene la mayor parte de importancia (entre otros parametros ademas), y por que algunos si pueden distinguirlo. (bueno esta parte acepto que no tengo argumetnos tan solidos como las simulaciones en orcad).


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 3, 2010)

hay muchos que estan leyendo esto y tal ves no terminan de entender bien esta discucion interminable entre armonicos y distorcion , aca dejo un archivo muy simple y basico sobre amplificadores, octavas y demas para el que quiera empezar a incurcionar en estas discuciones....dios existe????


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo tengo ese trabajo (El cual me pongo a buscar), en el menciona y luego analiza el tema _"Por que 2 excelentes amplificadores suenan distinto"_.
> 
> Excelentes amplificadores significa: Muy baja distorsión, correcta respuesta a la frecuencia, baja resistencia de salida, capacidad de reproducir transitorios de alta energía, Etc, Etc
> A pesar de poseer (Los 2 amplificadores) parámetros muy similares, gente con oído entrenado los distingue, a pesar de que la lógica indicaría que es *NO* es posible.




Si lo tenes por favor sublilo, ya que yo no encuentro las copias de dicho trabajo, que y parecen muchos no querer leer fue reproducido en las mismas condiciones....



> Eduardo dijo:
> ......Esto se conoce como falacia de autoridad. Nombrás a una autoridad indiscutible como Bonello pero no das detalles sobre como llega a la conclusión de tipos de armónicos en valvulas y transistores ni las condiciones de medición.......



Si te hubieras fijado en los link que puse alli estan los lugares donde se publico su trabajo, tomate el trabajo y buscalo y leelo.

El aparte es docente de la UBA, y a etado aqui en la UNC tanto como docente, como profesionla de Solidyne, donde no solo expuso la teoria, si no también llevo a cabo los ensayos que demuestran eso.
Ya lo dije antes, lamento que no estuvieran alli y que nadie lo filmara

En el Cial se han reproducido esas y otras experiencias que conyeva un formulerio bastante extenso que excede a este foro, que implica calculo integral y diferencial, trabajar con series de fourier, trnasformadas de laplaces y demas, que aparte de largo y engorroso a muchos los aburrira de una, y eso sin el laboratorio al lado para llevar a la práctica y ver las comprobaciones tampoco sirve.

Si el Ing Bonello de quien como argentinos y latinoamericanos deberian estar orgullosos, y no defenestrarlo sin base alguna y sosteniendo argumentos en base a expeculaciones de palabras, será esa la razón por la que nunca dejaremos de ser tercer mundista? porqu no solo es el poder ecónomico, tiene que ver con la forma de pensar de los pueblos....


Y como dije antes podria enumerar un montón de otros importantes eminencias de Audio en el mundo, pero como yo en particular soy argentino, me siento orgullosos como tal de contar en este país una persona como el (que no es perfecto como todos nosotros) pero que siempre ha tenido la amabilidad de atender la requisitoria de quien le solito algún material que no tenia, tomandose el tiempo para proveer lo solicitado y aún más, haciendo una que otra prueba en sus laboratorios y enviar los resultados con los como y los porque la manera de hacerlo y demás, dando siempre la posibilidad dentro de su tiempo del debate, pero no el de vanas palabras sino aquel que con sólido sustentamiento de conocimiento se lleva a cabo y uno termina aprendiendo y enriqueciendo una enormidad.......

Tengo publicaciones y ensayos realizados aqui de todos los tipos de distorción que afectan a los equipos de audio, como suenan al oido, como se ven con instrumentos y sus distintas formas de tratarlas, las técnicas empleadas a traves del tiempo por distintos fabricantes, la evolución, cambios mejoras, descubrimientos idas marchas y contra marchas....

Quien cree que la alta fidelidad empezo con el estado sólio, esta equivocado, tiene que buscar y mucho y no tanto, la alta fideliada comienza con el amplificador Willenson, que hoy puede ser criticado de mil formas, pero el error es que hay que situares en el contexto del tiempo y lo que significo en ese momento, fue un antes y un despues.....

Los detractores le achacan el echo de utilizar realimentación, la realimentación en exceso es mala como en todo, pero en forma moderada tiene sus beneficios, no pidamos perfecciones tontas cuando trabajamos con elementos imperfectos, tanto los tubos como los elementos de estado sólido son alineales y hay que lidiar con eso y no es nada fácil, que cosa es linela?

Armen una simple inductancia en u toroide enrrollen 100 vueltas, midan su inductancia, luego quiten la mitad, midan de nuevo, la lectura es la mitad?

En los 60 y los 70, se utilizaron enormes cantidades de realimentación negativa, produciento otro tipo de problemas, que tras ser encontrados, se cambio la filosofía, son los errores necesarios como en todos los ordenes y hay cosas que muchos no entienden...


Circuitos integrados que muchos hablan  que no sirven porque realmente no tienen idea de nada y lo unico que saben hacer es hablar se ha logrado que hoy por hoy en terminos medios y generales cualquier equipo de audio tiene muy buen sonido, en los 60, los 70 y los 80, eso solo era patrimonio de las marcas que lograron un sello de distinción, y los equipos económicos no sonaban tam bien como hoy en dia, habia muchas cosas que eran secretos de cada fabricante, el empuje en ese sentido de lo productores de semiconductores que pusieron al alcance del gran público notables equipos desarrolados en sus laboratorios fue un comienzo en la mejora del equipamiento, y de nuevo hay que centrarse en el contexto de la época donde para tener en cuenta del grado de avance de un pais se teninan en cuenta la cantidad e aparatos de radio, audio y TV vendidos......

Y para los que dicne sin fundamento que la realimentación es mala, un equipo como por ejemplo muchos de los posteados en el foro que tienen entrda diferencial no tienen realimentación? si dicen que no a callar y estudiar, porque como bien dijo en un post Fogonazo
eso es un operacional de potencia donde la entrada no inversora es por donde ingresa la señal y la entrada inversora es precisamente el otro transistor diferencial que ¿no se fijaron que viene una resistencias desde la salida de parlantes? y que se une a otra que va a masa via un capacitor? que es eso?, con ello se consigue la ganacia de tensión del conjunto y se puede modificar según los casos la respuesta en frecuencia.....


Por otro lado, en la ecualización RIIA con la red de realimentación se consigue dar la curva que necesitan las cápsulas magnéticas al igual que la ecualización NAB pra grabación.....


Claro hoy hay cosas olvidadas, porque la técnica pasa y hay cosas que quedan y se pierden....

Si bien ya en parte de los 80 y en los 90 el audio de la mayoria de los equipos tenia muy buen sonido, a la hora de grabar estaba la diferencia entre lo equipos baratos y los de caldidad...

Porque esa diferencia, un detalle, la polarización del cabezal en alta frecuencia, para evitar que se sature el núcleo del mimo.... Este sistema fue inventado por los alemanes a tal punto que los aliados creian que las trasmisiones de radio de música estaban echas con orquestas en vivo, ya que no conocian ese metodo.... Muy interesante y paso despercibido para muchos y es poco conocido el qurer aplicar algo semejante al transformador de salida para mejorar su respuesta ......
Por esa razón me quedo en el caso de los tubos con un OTL

Me agradan los dos tipos, suenan distintos mas alla de lo que puedan decir, y como dijo un gran hombre que tiene muy bueen oido y gusta de la buena música, y me decia los tubos tienen una forma de impresionar el sonido y los transistores otra, pero cada uno a su modo aporta lo suyo, Hay temas que  prefiero escucharlos en Quad de tubos me decia, pero otros me gustan mas en un Harman Kardon de tubos y otros tienen algo de especial en un Quad de estado solido y otros en un equipo que se me escapa la marca, que esta echo con transisotre V-MOS de Siliconix y ese es un equipo que vale la pena ser escuchado y no suena igual que los otros de estado sólido 

El que dice que escribo mucho, barbaro le doy la razón, pero si va apostear algo lealo, porque como ven muchos no leen y tengo que volver a decir lo que ya he dicho


Por último lo que detractan a Bonello, alguna vez han pisado un laboratoiro de audio? alguna vez han echo una medición como se debe? alguna vez tomaron sus teorias e hiciron en laboratorio una práctica para decir esto es asi o no?

Quien les suscribe y un gran gurpo de personas las llevamos a la prática en numerosas ocasiones por lo tanto entendemos de que nos hablaba Bonello y sabemo de que hablamos nosotros........................................................

una copa de vino por el aspecto y demás se pueden decir mil cosas, para saber más hay que probarlo, a algunos les gustara a otros no, para algunos no hay diferncia on un tetrabrik.......


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 3, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Si te hubieras fijado en los link que puse alli estan los lugares donde se publico su trabajo, tomate el trabajo y buscalo y leelo.


 Links que pusiste donde?



> El aparte es docente ...........
> ............. 2727 bytes de* NADA* .........
> tanto los tubos como los elementos de estado sólido son alineales y hay que lidiar con eso y no es nada fácil, que cosa es linela?


Sos conciente de lo pesado resulta leerte?



> Armen una simple inductancia en u toroide enrrollen 100 vueltas, midan su inductancia, luego quiten la mitad, midan de nuevo, la lectura es la mitad?


Prueba tan sorprendente como comparar las superficies de una hoja de 100x100 con otra de 50x50 --> Wow!  no es la mitad!  

Pibe, la inductancia del toroide es proporcional al cuadrado de las vueltas.
Si bajás a la mitad las vueltas, la inductancia medida va a ser cercana a la cuarta parte (cercana porque la permeabilidad de los núcleos no es lineal y siempre hay algo de flujo de dispersión)



> En los 60 y los 70, se utilizaron ..........
> ...... 3868 bytes de *NADA* .........





> Quien les suscribe y un gran gurpo de personas las llevamos a la prática en numerosas ocasiones por lo tanto entendemos de que nos hablaba Bonello y sabemo de que hablamos nosotros........................................................


Good!  Contanos como fueron las pruebas que hiciste para verificar que una válvula genera armónicos pares y un transistor impares. Sería genial con una pequeña introducción sobre los fundamentos teóricos del ensayo.

También será bienvenido que no te vayas por las ramas con los curriculums de Juan, Pedro y Andrés y la historia del audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Links que pusiste donde?


Por acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/404753/ _


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 3, 2010)

Por dios! cuanto tiempo perdido y cuantos bytes desperdiciados discutiendo algo....

empecemos desde el punto donde se discute si una valvula genera armonicos pares y un transistor impares...

eso es mentira, tanto las valvulas y los transistores generan armonicos pares E impares, la diferencia radica en la distribucion armonica producida por uno y otro, por ej, los triodos tienen una curva caracteristica distinta que los tetrodos, a su vez los tetrodos tienen una curva caracteristica distinta a la de los pentodos, y a demas estas tres recortan distinto que un tetrodo de haces dirigidos...

los transistores bipolares producen otro tipo de contenido armonico por el tipo de recorte, ademas de que estos tienen la particularidad de que su Ft varia dependiendo de la frecuencia (primero aumenta y luego vuelve a disminuir) y que ademas la ganancia disminuye con el aumento de la corriente de colector, produciendo mayor o menor distorsion dependiendo de como este configurada la etapa, los mosfet por ej, tienen la curva caracteristica de Id/Vds mas parecida a la de los tetrodos de haces. pues se comportan como fuentes de corriente en su zona de trasconductancia al igual que los tetrodos de haces.

el hecho de que una valvula genere o no armonicos pares es netamente por la configuracion del circuito en cuestion, por ej. tanto una valvula como un transistor generaran armonicos pares si se los utiliza en una configuracion single ended. aunque entre uno y otro produzca mas o menos armonicos impares producto del tipo de alinearidad de su curva caracteristica, la generacion de armonicos de 2do orden se debe a que la impedancia de source del circuito permanece constante,  mientras que la impedancia de sink varia con la excursion de la señal de  entrada

en un sistema simetrico, ambos elementos (dispositivo A y B) producen distorsion alineal, al igual que en un single ended, el tema es que como ambos armonicos pares se encuentran en contrafase en el punto de suma, estos se restan entre si, por eso es que eduardo bien dice que se cancelan.

no hace falta hacer un analisis de furier ni entender las series de taylor para entender esto.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Links que pusiste donde?
> 
> Sos conciente de lo pesado resulta leerte?
> 
> ...



Lee la bibliografia de estas persona alli esta todo, no soy tu cadete, y a ti no tengo nada que demostrarte, no eres el centro del universo solo dirigi una frase a ti el resto no tiene nada que ver


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

*Hazzard*
 nadie hablo que uno otro tipo genere armónicos ya que queres aclarar y oscureces al menos a quien no conoce, ya que ni uno ni otro genera nada, no estamos hablando de un transimisor...... 
Ni mucho menos de un generador de señal....................

Estamos hablando de un amplificador, y lo que se dijo que uno amplifica mejor los pares y los impares, no se dijo tampoco que los suprimiera y no se hablo tampoco de cada tipo de configuración ya que  se lo hizo en terminos generales, porque tambien de esa forma podemos hacer otro tanto con el estado sólido BJT en la salida o Fet 

Nade de lo que pusiste tiene que ver con lo que hablaba te parecio y saltaste viste una piedrita y dijiste montaña................

*Ezavalla* gracias por el link

*Antiworld*

Que es ese carro? si no es Carol Shelby 67 no es mustang.... pero para darse una vueltita esta bueno je

Tu pareces que quieres que la tabla nos agarre en lugar de quietos di corran que llega la tabla....... y se acabo la discusión jejeje


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 4, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Lee la bibliografia de estas persona alli esta todo, no soy tu cadete, y a ti no tengo nada que demostrarte, no eres el centro del universo solo dirigi una frase a ti el resto no tiene nada que ver


Se trata de aclarar un poco lo que escribiste en el mensaje _#202_ 

Tu argumentación es completamente falaz (y laaaaaaaarga). Es lo mismo que si yo dijera una barbaridad sobre Relatividad General y la justificara diciendo que lo dijo Einstein y tres páginas con la biografía de Einstein. Y a aquellos que no se sientan satisfechos con mi "demostración" decirles que se pongan a leer los trabajos de Einstein.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 4, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> *Hazzard*
> ......Estamos hablando de un amplificador, y lo que se dijo que uno amplifica mejor los pares y los impares, no se dijo tampoco que los suprimiera y no se hablo tampoco de cada tipo de configuración ya que  se lo hizo en terminos generales, porque tambien de esa forma podemos hacer otro tanto con el estado sólido BJT en la salida o Fet
> 
> Nade de lo que pusiste tiene que ver con lo que hablaba te parecio y saltaste viste una piedrita y dijiste montaña................



antes que nada, no se que es un "transimisor".... por favor mejora tu escritura si queres que alguien te entienda, segundo, te recomiendo que antes de seguir discutiendo ENTIENDAS lo que lees en todos los apuntes y textos que decis tener.
ademas leas BIEN todo este hilo, sobre todo la pagina 2, donde hay una discucion entre eduardo y quien suscribe hacerca de esto, a su vez, el sr eduardo se molesto en hacer una descomposicion armonica de una señal en pleno recorte de una etapa single ended.

no se a que te referis con eso de que amplifican bien los pares e impares...
debe ser alguna tergiversacion tuya al respecto de como distorsiona una valvula o un transistor. entendes que es la "distorsion ARMONICA"? precisamente, cuando un dispositivo produce distorsion armonica (todos lo hacen, es inevitable) genera una serie de armonicos que no estaban presentes en la señal de entrada, armonicos de 2do 3er 4to 5to 7mo orden por ej, a mi no "se me parecio", lee un poco sobre TODO el hilo, y pensa, sobre todo pensa, antes de seguir escribiendo, cuando tengas una duda, o no entiendas algo, pregunta, la pregunta no hace mal.

en otro thread ademas hablas sobre las ventajas de la configuracion OTL con valvulas 6AS7 (valvula que NO es especifica para audio sino que fue diseñada como reguladora de tension en fuentes de baja tension y alta corriente, y para sistemas computacionales) y hablas de que el trafo es el culpable de la mala respuesta en frecuencia, pero no pensas en que otro limitante hay en ese circuito, ni si el resto del circuito tiene ventajas o contras con respecto a un sistema pushpull. de hecho ese circuito no tiene nada envidiable por un sistema pushpull con trafo (bien diseñado) y realimentacion de corriente (salvo el precio del trafo y el peso)

por favor, no hables por boca de jarro, ni pienses que no leo el hilo por no haber posteado antes en la discucion, sigo muy de cerca el hilo, pero prefiero a veces no escribir, y ver que escribe otro.


----------

